# Sin sonido luego de actualizar el kernel [Solucionado]

## n0dix99

Saludos, practicamente el titulo del post lo dice todo.

Realice la actualizacion del kernel al 2.6.20.7 y para mi sorpresa cuando le doy al botton q se encuentra en la parte superior derecha de la pantalla, me salta un error con el

No volume control Gstream plugins and/or devices found.

Que puedo hacer.???

Por ahi encontre algo que decia que habia que reemerger el kernel. Pero no se como hacer eso

Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.

----------

## ebray187

recompilaste el alsa despues de actualizar el kernel o compilaste un kernel con alsa?

----------

## n0dix99

Pues, en realidad lo q he hecho ha sido emerge del alsa, despues q actualice mi kernel.

Cuando hago alsaconf, me aparece un asistente para configurar el alsa, pero de todas formas no me sirve por q, me dice que no hay driver disponibles para mi maquina.

Por el asistente no puedo configurarla

----------

## achaw

Quizas quitaste el soporte para tu placa de sonido en el kernel. Si es asi emerge pciutils (Si no lo tenes) - lspci - identifica tu placa y modelo, y a continuacion fijate si esta activado dicho soporte en el kernel.

Saludos

----------

## n0dix99

Hago un lspci y obtengo lo siguiente:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)

Mi driver deberia de ser este:

Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

Lo he buscado por la configuracion del kernel, pero no lo he encontrado.

Alguna idea de donde puede estar????

----------

## achaw

 *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 

 

Te doy una pista Device Drivers -----> Sound -----> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ------> PCI Devices ...creo, jajajaja.

Saludos

----------

## n0dix99

Lo activo y despues que debo hacer????

----------

## achaw

Recompilar el kernel mi amigo!

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel

Saludos

----------

## n0dix99

Gracias hermano.

Compile el kernel, como me digiste.

Al principio pense q no habia funcionado, pero despues me meti en alsaconf y, hay estaba el driver, lo instale y todo ok.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## achaw

De nada compañero. Me alegra que lo hallas solucionado y leyendo la doc!  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

